# Gun Show Massillon Ohio 4/10-11



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Stark county Gun Collectors semi annual gun show this weekend in Massillon at the Knights Of Columbus Hall, its a nice show with not all the same stuff you see at Medina and Summit county shows


----------

